

SpringSource - launches CloudFoundry based on AWS - dcheong
https://www.cloudfoundry.com/

======
Derrek
"in beta and is free to use. Normal cloud service provider fees still apply.
Pricing will be announced after an extended beta period and will follow
standard cloud service pricing models."

I respect the work of SpringSource and appreciate their commitment to the Java
community. However, I'd be very nervous about launching an app onto a platform
without first knowing the exact cost of the platform. Also, I had to dig into
the FAQ to even find any mention of the price.

------
moe
I skimmed the FAQ and "Getting started" part and can't help but think they
either completely missed the point or fail to explain it properly.

Why would I (or anyone) want to use this, what particular problems does it
solve?

